# Banana Nut Bread -- Carb Controlled



## Claire (Oct 18, 2010)

Does anyone out there know of a good site for carb-counted recipes?  I am specifically looking for a recipe for banana nut bread that will come in at 30 carbs for a breakfast servings (a slice or a muffin).  I have a taste for it, but it is really my husband's love and if I make it I want to be sure he can have it for breakfast.


----------



## babetoo (Oct 19, 2010)

go to splenda.com. great recipe there, only 27 carbs


----------

